# cant find a canopy!!!!!!



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i have a 110 48x18x36 with no brace its an older model ive went to a few lfs no one has them they say they dont make them anymore so now what? do i get it made from a glass shop or what please help dont wantmy babies to jump put that would suck!!!









110 gallon 2rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7"rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I built a wood canopy for an older 75 I had that had no brace. I also built a matching stand. Very easy, looked better than most store bought I have seen. It was very easy to do and really the only option I could come up with.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea i would say build one. i lucked out and got one around my area for $45 for my 108g. i like the look of wood canopys and maching stand.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm making my own hood out of plexi glass I also have an older model w/ no center brace.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

use 1/4" plexi to prevent bowing, then you can drill it and add hinges, make sure to use all stainless hardware


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You can also go to Home Depot and ask them to cut you off a thin piece of plexi to temporarily cover your top until you can get a canopy or hood.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah go for it be creative and show us what you can design.. :smile:


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> i have a 110 48x18x36 with no brace its an older model ive went to a few lfs no one has them they say they dont make them anymore so now what? do i get it made from a glass shop or what please help dont wantmy babies to jump put that would suck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you have no supports you can get add in ones. They sit on the lip in the front and back of the tank and have to be cut too size. I would use two seperate hoods. You can oder glass hoods online or buy acrylic and make them.

they sell hoods here
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/shop...op.cfm?siteid=6

MAD


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah show us you can build something.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> Yeah go for it be creative and show us what you can design.. :smile:


 ok u guys have me mistaken for someone that actually knows how to build a canopy now dont get me wrong i think i can but can u guys give me some pics or sites to go off i would hate to do it wrong and have my strip lights fall in or somthing







i called a few glass places they said they could do it to size and leave space for my filters but i was thinking what about hinges as u said and i would like to be able to open the thing lol well give me some pics if u can fellas or a start somehow they home depot thing sounded good to thx so much

110 gallon 2rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7" rhom


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Like I said before look here
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/sc_v...d=6&pCatId=3731
They have just about everything. 
There are plastic things that slide on the back of the glass so you can cut holes in it for your filter returns.. The hings are plastic and I beleave you can buy them there also..

MAD


----------

